# Name List Transfers



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm looking for vendors that sell transfers of name lists. I'm selling at an event and they want each participants name on the back of the shirt. The challenge, there are 300+ participants. I've found transfer express and other companies that offer these name list options, but the problem is they limit the list to 150-180 names. 

Any suggestions for finding a vendor that can do more?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How small do the names need to be to get that many names on a single transfer?....Maybe what you are trying to do is not possible......


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw a shirt today with 450 names and my tired old eyes could read it. 6 columns of 75 names.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

that is a lot of names. Plus-they are going to charge per name to set it up.

I would set it up myself and use someone like versatrans. Type is going to be small.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I will definitely do the typesetting myself. Just wasn't sure who could do this without closure on some of the smaller detail and letters. TrasnferExpress is always telling me I'll get closure (think "o" becomes a solid circle) at smaller fonts.


----------

